# DOW: Dark Crusade Trainer?



## FBPerformance (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of a trainer for DOW: Dark Crusade with the latest 1.2 patch? TIA

~Biggie


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

google is your friend

http://www.megagames.com/cgi/downlo...search=WARHAMMER.40K.DOW.PLUS3TRN.PARADOX.ZIP


----------



## FBPerformance (Jun 11, 2007)

Couriant said:


> google is your friend
> 
> http://www.megagames.com/cgi/downlo...search=WARHAMMER.40K.DOW.PLUS3TRN.PARADOX.ZIP


Thanks but it dosn't work, that trainer isn't for the Dark Crusade (expansion pack)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

huh i had it linked to one.

But if you google it, you will find a bunch.


----------



## FBPerformance (Jun 11, 2007)

still no luck, I can only find unpatched versions & 1.1 versions.


----------

